# Ref; Mead



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

So a friend of mine on a Discord server asked if I still remembered how to do Zymurgy, specifically if my foggy memories of day gone past could help him do mead. I have to admit I remember basics, but not much else and I never did Mead as he wants to do.

He's looking for a no boil method that is for 1 gallon. Has any one here done this? He's basically working with 50 bucks for equipment and just wants to try, I cautioned him that mead isn't all that cheap, but he's determined..and now that he brought up doing a small batch..well I got my old Zymurgy equipment some where, or should...

If I had a 5 gallon fermenting bucket, could I actually do a 1-2 gallon batch of mead in it?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 24, 2018)

There isn't any reason you shouldn't be able to do a one or two gallon batch in a five gallon ferment container. To me, though, making small batches is "trickier" than making a large batch. I'm not sure why that is, but it just seems to need more attention, monitoring, etc. 

For your friend, it he/she has to buy everything new, getting all the equipment and supplies for $50 would be a challenge I think.

Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 24, 2018)

You can scrap together a lot of the equipment instead of buying it. Can definitely do it on the cheap for under $50, but the results may reflect it. It's pretty easy to make. Would definitely recommend your friend hit up a brew shop at least for some Camden tablets and the yeast.

There fermenter(s) can be any food grade plastic of any size. For that amount you can use a pitcher or even one of the big glass mason jars.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 24, 2018)

There's absolutely no problem making small batches of mead.  I've made a LOT of 1 gal batches--testers to see if I liked a new one enough to make a full 5 gal batch.  Most of what I made were fruit meads.
If your friend knows what kind of mead he wants to make, send me a PM and I'll check my logs.
Gary


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for the responses; I did warn my friend they'd likely be needing more then a few twenties for equipment...but we'll see how it goes...



GaryHibbert said:


> There's absolutely no problem making small batches of mead.  I've made a LOT of 1 gal batches--testers to see if I liked a new one enough to make a full 5 gal batch.  Most of what I made were fruit meads.
> If your friend knows what kind of mead he wants to make, send me a PM and I'll check my logs.
> Gary


You know I might be hitting you up on that if I can get this WI group rolling. I might do a Cyser here and all. Keep ya in Mind Gary :)


----------



## zwiller (Sep 24, 2018)

Did a few 1G of mead AKA rocket fuel thanks to champagne yeast.  Totally doable for $50.  Kinda funny, I remember those days scrounging... With a little patience and digging you can pretty much find it all for next to nothing but I couldn't wait and paid top dollar for new stuff.  Here's a fairly nice kit: 
We have a few local apiaries now.  Might have to look into mead again now that AG is a thing of the past.   



 GaryHibbert
.  What's you fave yeast for mead?   IIRC that was the key.  

https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/tutorials/how-to-make-mead/how-to-make-mead/


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 24, 2018)

Heck I remember when i bought my Homebrew stuff and it was super expensive. <It was also over a decade ago I bought stuff>


----------



## zwiller (Sep 24, 2018)

LOL.  2 decades for me.  OMG, back then: no interwebs, weak ingredients, and only Charlie Papzazian...  Amazing I stuck with it.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 24, 2018)

zwiller said:


> LOL.  2 decades for me.  OMG, back then: no interwebs, weak ingredients, and only Charlie Papzazian...  Amazing I stuck with it.


Hey, I swear my homebrewing guide is by him. If I can find it again!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 25, 2018)

zwiller said:


> LOL.  2 decades for me.  OMG, back then: no interwebs, weak ingredients, and only Charlie Papzazian...  Amazing I stuck with it.





TomKnollRFV said:


> Hey, I swear my homebrewing guide is by him. If I can find it again!



Ha!!  Mine too.  I started brewing beer and wine in the 80's
Gary


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 25, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Ha!!  Mine too.  I started brewing beer and wine in the 80's
> Gary


Sure got me beat! I did 4 batches of beer in like 04/05 lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2018)

Is this the same "Mead" that the guy gets put into "Locks" for ordering it, in the Beer Commercial???

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 25, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Is this the same "Mead" that the guy gets put into "Locks" for ordering it, in the Beer Commercial???
> 
> Bear


I am unaware of this Commercial!

But true mead is honey, water, yeast. It can take easily over a year to be considered 'good'. It's what the vikings drank.

Fun Fact I read in one of my books about this back in the day;

The term honey moon stems from a viking tradition where upon a newly wed couple would spend one lunar cycle, or honey moon being only allowed to consume mead for beverage. This increased the likelyhood that a child conceived during this time would be male born. Scientifically no one knows why, but studies have shown this is infact verifiable. Always thought it was interesting.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2018)

Here you go Tom:

https://dailycommercials.com/bud-light-bud-lights-for-everyone-featuring-bud-knight/

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Here you go Tom:
> 
> https://dailycommercials.com/bud-light-bud-lights-for-everyone-featuring-bud-knight/
> 
> Chris




Yup---That's the one!!   Cracks me up!!

Thanks Chris!

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Sep 26, 2018)

That IS funny and I am quite the beer snob but not a jerk like the mead guy.  This thread reminds me I need to try and make a cider.  Never have and I have access to several good sources.  I like "snakebite" this time of year.  Half cider half beer.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 26, 2018)

zwiller said:


> That IS funny and I am quite the beer snob but not a jerk like the mead guy.  This thread reminds me I need to try and make a cider.  Never have and I have access to several good sources.  I like "snakebite" this time of year.  Half cider half beer.


Snakebites are good :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 26, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---That's the one!!   Cracks me up!!
> 
> Thanks Chris!
> 
> Bear



No problem, I'd forgotten about that commercial.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> No problem, I'd forgotten about that commercial.
> 
> Chris




I've been seeing it a lot. They show it during my "Eagles" games.

Cracks me up every time!!  I'm easily entertained.

Bear


----------

